# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  JPSTOD Bookmark 0005

## jpstod

Still playing around with Gimp 2
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Bogie

Likin this one a lot!

----------


## ChickPea

That's a nice little map there.  :Smile:

----------


## jpstod

One of the presets from a Dundjinni user..with an Extra PNG of an Existing Map shrunk down and placed on the Art and then scaled and moved around until I liked the placement..Text added

----------


## Josiah VE

I can't say the blurred background is my favorite, but it looked great!

----------


## Mouse

Blurred for depth illusion I think?  Personal taste.  I happen to like it because I used the same technique myself in my Merelan Observatory map.  I think its more of a dungeon map thing, rather than a regional map thing  :Wink: 

Great bookmark JP  :Very Happy:

----------

